# 87burb's models!



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I figured I would start this to show my current projects that I've compeleted. If I don't get too many boo's then I'll post some of my old projects. :biggrin: 

This was a quick project, did it while waiting for parts to dry.









This is a hauler i built...

















Trailer i built...it looks much better this is a shitty picture.

















Few pics...

























And i built this one today. The body i painted a few days ago...did the rest today. Foiling takes forever!








I added the brake lines coming outta the booster but they barely show...

















That's it for now, I have 6 more projects on the desk right now that should be compelted soon! Thanks for letting me share my models.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice builds!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I like that expidition bro!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, remember i'm still new at doing the bondo, shaving, foiling, using styrene and making trailers. These were my first test projects. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice shit man!!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

you got some pretty nice work there. i like the expedition. post up more when you get them.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Very good start. Let see some of those other projects soon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the tow combo!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some nice builds!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

nice work...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some of my older models. Keep in mind some of these are 10 years old....i usually take a break every year or so from building so some of these are real old and some are newer. 
Oh and DUST is present bad on these..




















































































































There are more on my photobucket but these are some of my favorites. If i ever buy cases i'll clean these up real good...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Whats you photobucket url? id like to see more of that chevy truck!!!

nice builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

There is only 1 more picture of it...i can take more if needed. Its built all stock becides the rims...at the time i never cut models or modded them at all.

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r236/Ca...s/Old%20Models/


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

good stuff.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some updated pictures for this thread. I've got alot more going on here...but those projects are in the garage drying right now. Here is a 58 belvedere that i finished up a few days ago. There are build-up pics on my photobucket site but i'll post some here too.

Build Up Pictures


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

bel air bro bel air


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT LAST CAR LOOKS GANGSTER!!!! ARE THOSE STOCK KIT WHITEWALLS?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2007, 06:17 PM~7192289
> *THAT LAST CAR LOOKS GANGSTER!!!! ARE THOSE STOCK KIT WHITEWALLS?
> *


The whitewall tires came with the kit and the rims are from a 66 mercury kit! I thought they looked good so i had to cut em down to make em fit. Thanks! I was going for a low-scraper look but couldnt get the interior to drop down more. 

The 57 will be posted soon, shes almost all buttoned up! Thanks to everyone who helped me on that!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides Kirby! keep up the great work, i love the pickups! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that belvedre is tight homie!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

a bunch of nice looking ride's bro. got to love them mopar's..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THOSE ARE SOME BADASS CARS HOMIE KEEP BUILDING THEM


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Those mopars were a nice find on ebay. I'm not too proud of my older builds, but i posted em anyways. I'm trying to fill this up with some new builds! Since joining LiL i have built 9 new models and all are getting better i think. I've been learning alot of stuff and hopefully continuing to learn!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

man that camaro looks real.... very nice


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey 87 Burb

that tail end on the pick is badass aye. Like to see it finished

oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 6 2007, 07:27 PM~7193500
> *that belvedre is tight homie!
> *



X2 
gangster!


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 4 2006, 07:07 PM~6694222
> *Thanks guys, remember i'm still new at doing the bondo, shaving, foiling, using styrene and making trailers. These were my first test projects.  :biggrin:
> *



Practice practice practice! Lookin good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay got a few new ones here...First is the 84 GMC Pickup I was working on. Got her finished and heres some pics


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Next one is the caddy lowrider, on this one i do need to thank a few people. First THANK YOU to BETO for the kit and rims! I won them in his contest. Second Thank you goes to Minidreams for doing up the grille for me. Thanks guys! I don't know any otherway to thank you beto, other then building this kit...so i did! :biggrin: 
Onto the pics!










































































































Sorry for all the pictures, This is better then making a post for each build! :biggrin: 

Here is a hopper i'm workin on thanks to lowandbeyond! I took the parts i needed off of here and will use the rest for a basic front hopper. 



















There are TONS more pictures of each build in my photobucket if you are intrested. Thanks for viewing and keeping me building ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Caddy looks good ! It the builds coming ! We all enjoy looking at whats being built and watching modelers grow with each build they do !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2007, 12:19 AM~7361040
> *Caddy    looks  good  !  It the  builds  coming  !  We  all  enjoy  looking  at  whats  being  built  and  watching  modelers  grow  with  each    build  they  do !
> *


Thanks mini, that means alot to me. I've got plenty on the desk to keep me busy LOL!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE CADDY


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YOUR BUILDS ARE GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!! I LOVE THE CADDY!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

THE TRUCK IS OFF THE CHAIN AND THE CADDY ........DAMN MAN GREAT JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

caddy DOES look good bro! sorry i missed this before. there is a huge change from the caddy and previous, keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 03:40 PM~7383384
> *caddy DOES look good bro! sorry i missed this before. there is a huge change from the caddy and previous, keep up the good work!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bob, i'm trying to improve as i build. I was out of the game for awhile but since sept. i have built 11 new models and i believe i've learned more on each build. Drastics plastics and lay it low has helped me alot! Thanks everyone! Please tell me things to improve as you see them.


----------



## myrondadude (Mar 1, 2007)

awesome dude


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by myrondadude_@Mar 1 2007, 07:46 PM~7385227
> *awesome dude
> *


yea dude


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet dude!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 08:13 PM~7385453
> *Sweet dude!
> *


for real dude


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

aw dude dont be sad dude


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 08:17 PM~7385485
> *aw dude dont be sad dude
> *


im fine dude :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool dude! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 08:49 PM~7385843
> *Cool dude! :biggrin:
> *


you know dude i thought the same thing


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 09:48 PM~7386540
> *you know dude i thought the same thing
> *


That's insane dude. Maybe we are the dudesons?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 PM~7386606
> *That's insane dude. Maybe we are the dudesons?
> *


maybe, but im bout duded out


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 09:55 PM~7386627
> *maybe, but im bout duded out
> *


I agree, I have enough posts that i'm bout done too. It's dinner time...dude.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nice models 87 burb i like that camaro and caddy you did nice work keep it up your the one that helped me out on this site soo much when i was new and kept bugging you with tons of pms lol ty for not being a dick about. ty for helping me out to.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 09:57 PM~7386665
> *I agree, I have enough posts that i'm bout done too. It's dinner time...dude.
> *


i wish i had dinner  dude i have to make my own these days, im a grown man :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 1 2007, 10:00 PM~7386701
> *nice models 87 burb i like that camaro and caddy you did nice work keep it up your the one that helped me out on this site soo much when i was new and kept bugging you with tons of pms lol ty for not being a dick about. ty for helping me out to.
> *


Hey! I don't know a whole lot but what I do know i like to share! This site has taught me alot and pretty much everything you've asked has been stuff i've learned here. I don't mind helping anyone out. Thanks for the compliments, hopefully I can continue to improve. You are improving on every build already! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 10:01 PM~7386708
> *i wish i had dinner  dude i have to make my own these days, im a grown man  :biggrin:
> *


lol i'm a grown ass man but i know how to work the oven. just set the heat and cook away, its simple dude. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*DUDE!!!*


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL! I got a nice question...i've been painting this thunderbird and on the sides, by the doors it keeps turning like a dull color. What causes that? I'm using duplicolor metallic black spray. Bad news is i'm out of spray and the walmart stopped carrying auto spray paint. The body was cleaned and primed..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dude.... that caddy looks fine... AND THAT NOMAD!!!!! cant wait to see that done!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Should i strip the nomad or just leave it as a hopper?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

a hopper would be differant... i tried making one with a van... but that didnt work....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol i've got like 4 old ones that i built back in the mid to late 90's. that was before the T sliders n all that. I'm trying to scratch build this set up. Just keep setting it to the side for some reason. 

Any idea on that paint question i had?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh i thought you meant strip as in take out the guts... lol, ummm

as for paint, if you wanna strip it you can, but since its a hopper, it shouldnt be a really nice paint job, cuz it might tip over and get scratched lol


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 11:04 PM~7400968
> *oh i thought you meant strip as in take out the guts... lol, ummm
> 
> as for paint, if you wanna strip it you can, but since its a hopper, it shouldnt be a really nice paint job, cuz it might tip over and get scratched lol
> *


i think he means the paint question he had as in the one about the tbird where on the door part it goes a dull color, and he asked what causes that.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah, the other paint question lol.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh... i dont know....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay thanks. 

Well john and myself were just talking and i realized since sept. i have built 11 models. This site got me back into the game and i've been trying to improve since then. I've built a 70 imp, 69 camaro, 78 trans am, 57 chevy, lambo, caddy, beleveder, 57 chevy pickup, expedition, f150 and an 84 gmc and scratch built a trailer. I've also learned how to bondo, foil and paint with auto paints in that time too. Not bad for 5 months of being here. Next i would like to learn how to polish paint jobs and scratch build a suspension as well as hinge better. 

Thank you to everyone who's shared their knowledge with me so far. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is a car i bought from bigpoppa a long time ago. I finally finished it tonight, only thing left is the knockoffs need to be put on! This is ment as a low daily driver. 


















What do you think of the grille?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wow... that thing is sweet!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

that looks good bro! i have always loved the '57s! i drove a 4dr hardtop on the daily about 9 years ago. i have pics of it too. you got me on this one! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Post up the pics bob!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lovin the grill treatment.... sweet ride....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's a badass '57!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

is that copper foil? Or just gold and look that way on my screen. Anyhow, thats sweet man! I like it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2007, 11:46 PM~7551117
> *is that copper foil?  Or just gold and look that way on my screen.  Anyhow,  thats sweet man!  I like it.
> *


i thought it looked like copper also


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 25 2007, 10:48 PM~7551127
> *i thought it looked like copper also
> *


yup, me too


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool builds man :thumbsup: 

ive been on here for about 1 year and my builds started off way worse than that :biggrin: layitlow has helped me alot 2 :thumbsup: 


for the paint --- it happens to me sometimes before the ride is cleared (when i use duplicolor anodizzed)
but as soon as i hit it with the clear it pops back to life :thumbsup: im guessing its cause from humidity but i dunno 


and 1 other thing is your 57 looks sweet but --- use a toothpick to press down into the grooves on that trim in the rear 
it will let the details on the trim show through


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys. 

That is copper on the side trim and door handles. It was really hard to work with, it's real thick and doesnt stick well. Then i used chrome on the window trim. I tried using a toothpick and q-tip but it was just being difficult on this car. 

Thank you for the comments!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That 57 is NICE bro it came out sweet


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. I know my builds are not up to par just yet. I hope i'm getting better tho. I do it for fun and for the love of cars. 

I bought a shitload of cases for my models, i'm in the process of putting the finished ones in them and strappin them down so they dont fall around the case. Once that's done i'll take pictures of them outside. Today its raining and i work the next 8 days. I'll see what i can get done. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I have not updated in awhile. I just don't have time to keep posting build-up pics. So i'll do it all at once. After the 57 was done I finished the 57 wagon hopper...I don't know how to edit the movies tho. I recorded it sideways and need to find a program to edit music in and flip the picture. If anyone has one please point me in the right direction.

Up first is a firebird that i got as part of a lot. I rebuilt it pretty quick. It came out okay, not much detail.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Next up is a 57 thunderbird. i took a little more time with and did 2 shades of black on it. Top half is a black metallic and bottom half has a black pearl on it. 



























































Here are a few pictures with my old digi camera. I wanted to see if it was any better then taking pics with my cell phone camera.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THATS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are a few of the ones already in cases...Just random pictures


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

And the rest:












































I posted another car and question on the page before this too.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 18 2007, 12:54 AM~7717410
> *DAMN THATS NICE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THOSE ARE TIGHT BURB. BUT WHATS UP WITH THAT GREEN 70 IMPALA IT LOOKS LIKE HAS A DONK SUSPENTION ON IT.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

dude i love that '57 chevy! nice builds bro!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 18 2007, 01:03 AM~7717434
> *DAMN THOSE ARE TIGHT BURB.  BUT WHATS UP WITH THAT GREEN 70 IMPALA IT LOOKS LIKE HAS A DONK SUSPENTION ON IT.
> *


lol i built that at the end of last year, There should be build-up pics of it somewhere on here. I didn't know about using rivits so i used parts trees to get it all locked up. I should throw some 26's on it, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 18 2007, 01:03 AM~7717436
> *dude i love that '57 chevy! nice builds bro!
> *


Thanks bob! Which 57? I have built a few lol!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb+Apr 18 2007, 12:07 AM~7717445-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK HE MEANS THE GOLD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like both them 57's!!! :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn kirb, tons of builds!!!! i dont even have that much LOL


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 18 2007, 01:14 AM~7717475
> *Like both them 57's!!!  :0  :0
> *


Thanks bro! When i figure out how to edit this video, i'll post this hopper in action too! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 18 2007, 08:37 AM~7718692
> *damn kirb, tons of builds!!!! i dont even have that much LOL
> *


Thanks john! I work on like 6 at a time so before i realize it they are getting done quicker. I try to learn on every build and there's been some improvement. Getting cleaner on each build. Tomorrow i'll be ordering a bunch of detailing stuff. 

Does anyone know the best site to buy HOK? I've never used the cans cause they dont sell em down here.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

After these 2 are done i will be opening my 64 caddy for the all out build off! 









Just showin everyone i'm not a slacker, i've been building...just havnt shared em all yet.


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, I like that blue 57 also. :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 4 2007, 12:41 AM~7832104
> *damn,  I like that blue 57 also.  :0
> *


Thanks guys. That one wont be done for a few more days...gotta finish foiling first.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn there are alot of pictuers on this page! Lets get to a new page!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

New page now?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NEW PAGE I WAS FRIST ! LOL !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay here is the orange blossom truck. Finished her up last night. Still need to wash her cause during assembly i got it all dusty. 


















Those were a couple build up pics. 

Here are assembled pics:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 5 2007, 01:43 AM~7838392
> *NEW  PAGE  I  WAS  FRIST  !  LOL !
> *


hahah! your too quick for me! I was pasting pictures in!! lmao! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I almost forgot...here is an int. pic.










And this is what the truck looked like when i got it off ebay in a lot.









The truck is mostly kitbashed. It was a fun build. Something you dont see everyday. Thanks for looking, good or bad comments are welcomed.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 5 2007, 12:48 AM~7838405
> *I almost forgot...here is an int. pic.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a nice interior, man, DAMN NICE


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn kirby, that engien is HUGE!!

looks good man, now start on the all out :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 08:42 AM~7839003
> *damn kirby, that engien is HUGE!!
> 
> looks good man, now start on the all out :thumbsup:
> *


Haha, thanks guys! I am still collecting things for the all out. I was thinking about starting on it tonight. I'll see what time i get back from the truck show. :biggrin:  

John your van is lookin great!

ALSO THANK YOU TO LINC! he pointed out my spinners are going the wrong way. I never noticed that and i will fix it in a min. Thank you linc for the help. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT update shortly. I nee some paint suggestions!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

keep up the good work man :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin for rim ideas for this ride...



































What do you think? or should i stay with chrome wires?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

leave the wires on.....face up a** down!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 7 2007, 05:48 PM~8949683
> *leave the wires on.....face up a** down!
> *


x-2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Alright, what kind of paint should i put on this? I'm stuck at this point...The body is shaved and its painted in a blue metal specs right now. I'm not sure on graphix or other colors? i don't like this color alone on this car tho...What do you think i should add?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is another build too. It was a rebuild i got off ebay.

This is what it looked like when i got it:

















And here it is now:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 8 2007, 05:04 PM~8954360
> *Alright, what kind of paint should i put on this? I'm stuck at this point...The body is shaved and its painted in a blue metal specs right now. I'm not sure on graphix or other colors? i don't like this color alone on this car tho...What do you think i should add?
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

you need the graphice from the lowrider s-10 on the sides of that civic


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, what do they look like? Do you have a pic?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 8 2007, 01:04 PM~8954360
> *Alright, what kind of paint should i put on this? I'm stuck at this point...The body is shaved and its painted in a blue metal specs right now. I'm not sure on graphix or other colors? i don't like this color alone on this car tho...What do you think i should add?
> 
> 
> ...


tape off the bottom and spray the top half black....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 8 2007, 08:28 PM~8956278
> *tape off the bottom and spray the top half black....
> *



old school. 










:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I like that but still thinking of ideas..

I just got some BMF in the mail...finally...so i should be finishing up these models soon. Also got some sand paper thats fine enough for a good finish, i will be testing that out too. 

Thanks for the help and support so far guys. I've learned alot here over the past year.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 9 2007, 02:10 AM~8958222
> *old school.
> 
> 
> ...


tight


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn burb! that 300 C looks sick ! i like the 3rd wheel! 

your orange blossom came out good man, that is a great looking truck!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some nice rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, it was a long day at work but i'll get some pics up tomorrow night sometime!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Cant wait to see them


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

your comin up 87!! your rides are lookin good!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 7 2007, 08:47 PM~8949294
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this is tight right here!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 26 2007, 06:39 AM~9087640
> *this is tight right here!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you bro. I put alot of time into that one. It's not perfect but its done and i learned alot off of it!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Another quick build for this year! 
Finished this one tonight!



























Do the wheels look alright?


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

there it is! i like that body style and the wheels look to me


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i REALLY like the way that vette looks, i built that kit a LONG time ago, now its gone....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, i was undecided about the wheels. I will try to take better pics today of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn, got left 5 pages back! I guess i need to build more! Here is my new build. 
:biggrin:  
































































I was able to smooth out the decals on the rear and front dash boards after these pics were taken! 

















And heres an outside pic to show the shine...









Thank you guys, please leave a comment: good and bad wanted! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I will be posting up 1-2 more completed builds in the next few days. One should be posted in 10 mins or so.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet Impala burb! i like the interior and details you added, keep up the good work!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Nov 14 2007, 10:41 PM~9230948
> *sweet Impala burb! i like the interior and details you added, keep up the good work!
> *


Thanks bob! More pics are on the way of other builds!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

New page?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

where did u get the interior decals?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice impala keep up the good work, nice color, keep them comming.

gil


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 15 2007, 06:59 AM~9232504
> *where did u get the interior decals?
> *


They are from the donk kit, I would like to get some more if anyone has any please let me know!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 15 2007, 06:14 PM~9236599
> *nice impala keep up the good work, nice color, keep them comming.
> 
> gil
> *


Thank you, in a few mins i will be adding some.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone one got the UGLY S10 kit? I do! lmao...just kidding. 

I put this together outta the parts box. Had the cab and hood, threw the scoop on it for fun and the front end from the citation kit. Ryan sent me the bed and frame awhile back so i used those too. Interior was thrown together in 10 mins or so...this project was to teach me how to use bondo and i never got around to finishing it til a couple days ago. I also made the "body kit" out of styrene. 

All in all i learned a bit from this one, how to bondo a lil better and how to tape and paint a lil bit. 



































































Hope you like it....i'll be building eitherway! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I like it :thumbsup: 
think it looks cool :thumbsup: nice job !!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I know my style isnt what people on this site like but i'm here to learn everything and anything! Thanks for taking the time to look! 

What should i change to make my pictures better? Any ideas?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 18 2007, 09:53 PM~9255424
> *What should i change to make my pictures better? Any ideas?
> *


all white background with better lighting would be my guess


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 18 2007, 09:01 PM~9255464
> *all white background with better lighting would be my guess
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 18 2007, 11:01 PM~9255464
> *all white background with better lighting would be my guess
> *


:yes:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 11:13 PM~9256112
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: ive learned well


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is my christmas build off. I also have about 8 more cars that are finished that are not posted up on here yet...I'll try to get pictures before the new year.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 17 2007, 11:18 PM~9250637
> *Anyone one got the UGLY S10 kit? I do! lmao...just kidding.
> 
> I put this together outta the parts box. Had the cab and hood, threw the scoop on it for fun and the front end from the citation kit. Ryan sent me the bed and frame awhile back so i used those too. Interior was thrown together in 10 mins or so...this project was to teach me how to use bondo and i never got around to finishing it til a couple days ago. I also made the "body kit" out of styrene.
> ...



this is wicked burb! nice work!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 NICE WOODY :0 


lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 28 2007, 02:24 AM~9549176
> *:0 NICE WOODY  :0
> lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know if i should thank you or run the otherway? lmao :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Dec 28 2007, 02:41 PM~9551475
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.

Thanks for all the good words guys.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

A ride i started this summer should be done tonight...project watermelon!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2007, 09:49 PM~9560820
> *A ride i started this summer should be done tonight...project watermelon!
> *


i can taste it already :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2007, 09:49 PM~9560820
> *A ride i started this summer should be done tonight...project watermelon!
> *


?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah bro, thats the one i'm workin on now...what are you ideas bout int colors? should i post pics?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea psot pics im confused as hell


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 01:45 AM~9570551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fly man.

lime green and white interior homie.
all the way


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

pink six duece :cheesy: :cheesy: .i like that bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lime green? i dont have that color here...i do however have some of that foam....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 31 2007, 12:47 AM~9570577
> *pink six duece  :cheesy:  :cheesy: .i like that bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2007, 01:50 AM~9570612
> *lime green? i dont have that color here...i do however have some of that foam....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

not lime green thats to much of a neon lookin color comapred to the pink, maybe a little darker green than lime. like abotu a candy apple green color.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

somethin in there.
i thought of the whole light green concept whan i tought of watermelon colors


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:06 AM~9570745
> *somethin in there.
> i thought of the whole light green concept whan i tought of watermelon colors
> *


their not really a light green tho.. well atleast not here in indiana :biggrin: their actually a dark green with lighter green line lookin stuff on the outside.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

look at the wall right before the outside of it,,
its like green


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:17 AM~9570810
> *look at the wall right before the outside of it,,
> its like green
> 
> ...


i see a candy apple greenish color, actually its pretty close to the color of my old tc


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

actaully ur right.
these are candy apples
and theyre green too.lol!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

anyone have a link to this foam stuff you guys speak of lol :yes: :nosad: yes or no


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 31 2007, 02:30 AM~9570859
> *actaully ur right.
> these are candy apples
> and theyre green too.lol!
> ...


this is like a candy apple green, but this one has pearl


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

here ya go, candy apple green :0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/281545447/
another:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that ones to dark


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that ones to dark


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that ones to dark


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that ones to dark


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think that ones to dark


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That's an idea i'd like to use on another ride. I'm not sure that int would look good tho. It would be a reverse watermelon lol. 

I thought this would be an easy finish, i've had everything clear in my head on this car until i got to this int...and now I'm fresh out of ideas and getting discouraged on this foam...here's where i'm at for today. I'm putting it up for the night. 


















It just doesnt sit right, Am i cutting it the right way?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like a real freshly upholstered seat.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol it reminds me of marshmellows. The other seat was something i tried with gel pens, just didnt work right either.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks good to me bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i dont know how to use that stuff but maybe start from bottom and glue a piece and glue it all the way to the top and use a tooth pick or something and crease it into the middle of the 2 seats to get the crease, than cut the center out and measure the inside for the pink and cut long on the length (not width) part of it than glue than work ur way to the top again and for the sides, with the white make sure the whole piece is larger than the seat itself, than cut a v like shape on the corners than fold it down and glue :dunno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

back to the top for more ideas...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some pics, just playin around!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay, lets try that again:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice monster bro....

i wanna get me one of them blue trucks just to SLAM and leave 4wd...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the kit, just wish walmart didnt stop carrying it so quickly.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 07:57 PM~9583252
> *I like the kit, just wish walmart didnt stop carrying it so quickly.
> *



need to finish mine. piss on the 4 wheel drive. I layed mine out. It was a really hard decision tho.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you fill in the side of the bed? If you look at mine, i didnt bondo it. It was something i forgot to do til after the paint was laid lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2008, 07:59 PM~9583277
> *need to finish mine.    piss on the 4 wheel drive.    I layed mine out.    It was a really hard decision tho.
> *


if i were to decide to build a 4x4 it would really be insane


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Just get a monster truck kit for the suspension...its what the tahoe is on!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Just get a monster truck kit for the suspension...its what the tahoe is on!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 08:01 PM~9583294
> *Did you fill in the side of the bed? If you look at mine, i didnt bondo it. It was something i forgot to do til after the paint was laid lol
> *




yes.. Gas door, tool boxes in the bed, whole rear end, hood cowl........monster c notch. Layed out primer on it not too long ago. See where the flaws was. Almost ready to prime again and paint. :cheesy: 




Going to get another and 4x4 it. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Cool, any color ideas yet?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 08:03 PM~9583320
> *Just get a monster truck kit for the suspension...its what the tahoe is on!
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 1 2008, 08:12 PM~9583398
> *Cool, any color ideas yet?
> *



I had it sprayed metal specks orange b4. then decided to do a shit load of body work. That will probally be the final color as well.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

How do i change my topics title? 

Anyways, this is my name...i changed it awhile back cause i'm crushin the 87 burb and i got the 85 burb in the driveway! 


Here is a preview of what i've been working on



















Looks rough but its coming along...i promise!

This is a build my wife and i are doing together, its my first time doing resin and its her first interior...mind you its just mocked up!

















she got me in the passenger seat...wtf??


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

not bad, PM a mod to change the topic title


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good kirby!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, i finished foiling it last night...need to figure out a way to get the headlights and grille on still...but that will come. Are these the correct ones?

































Heres a few more pics, my wife did the jack face on the pumpkin...it fits it, right? :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh Man the Cutty looks Damn good !
Keep up the good work , cant wait to see it done ! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 18 2008, 02:59 AM~12184676
> *looks good kirby!
> *


X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks alot guys...your feedback keeps me going! 

Anyone have an answer for this question tho?




> Are these the correct headlights to use on that cutty??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

1st. It's not a cutty it's a regal and or Grande national.. 
2nd. Google images tells all.. 

http://images.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en...UNA&q=87+buick+


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 20 2008, 02:57 PM~12211966
> *1st. It's not a cutty it's a regal and or Grande national..
> 2nd. Google images tells all..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply....the black car is a grand national....the green one is a cutty. The cutty is what i'm needing headlights for, i was asking if i could use the ones out of the national. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Nov 21 2008, 11:29 AM~12222773
> *Thanks for the reply....the black car is a grand national....the green one is a cutty. The cutty is what i'm needing headlights for, i was asking if i could use the ones out of the national.  :uh:
> *


looks like u got the euro cutty.... use the chrome for the GN lights with some clear plastic for a single lense over it.....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hell yeah, thats exactly what i was looking for. thank you!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

That Green Lime is a nice Color Homie.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 23 2008, 09:57 AM~12234733
> *That Green Lime is a nice Color Homie.
> *


thanks


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Put in some more work tonight. This car is the first resin i ever did. it was also my wife and my first build together. Let us know what you think!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

that cutty looks good my 2c 13 off 24 on :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Cutty looks good. Good job to you both.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

wish revell would come out with their cutty already.... :uh:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Dec 1 2008, 01:40 AM~12300050
> *wish revell would come out with their cutty already.... :uh:
> *



asked the local hobby shop about them and apparently revell discontinued the cuttys/regals


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Dec 1 2008, 05:10 AM~12300085
> *asked the local hobby shop about them and apparently revell discontinued the cuttys/regals
> *


damn


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 1 2008, 03:57 AM~12299950
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this is fly....................... great work homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice cutty Kirby!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619+Dec 1 2008, 02:02 AM~12299960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks guys! We tried hard on this and took tons of time. I hope it shows. There are 2 more ready to be put together on the bench right now. 

My wife is building a 63 impala, its a baby blue with white int. I am building the 300c that i posted up a page back. They will both take some time to build. Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:

cant wait


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WoW nice ass cutty


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM ME KIRBY!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got some work done...this model is starting to get old, i'm ready to finish it! 

I got my real 1:1 suburban running somewhat today. just gotta set the timing and carb just right. But anyways, this is what i got done today, also started on my xmas gto present...its painted and ready to be put together.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice 300 kirby!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks mark. I got 3 more downstairs but the wife wants one. Think i could make a nice limo outta the other 2?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 21 2008, 09:28 PM~12495164
> *Thanks mark. I got 3 more downstairs but the wife wants one. Think i could make a nice limo outta the other 2?
> *



yupp a limo would be awesome


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

New pics coming in a few!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i missed them cutty pics homie..... looks great man uffin: uffin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

CUTTY LOOKS GOOD........ :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This one is done, since it finally got cold here in arkansas i can stop workin on the suburban and get some models finished.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THATS SICK HOMIE  NICE JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This was my layitlow christmas exchange present. I decided to do a 24 hour build and i did. As soon as i opened it i knew what i was going to do with it. make it a theme car. Unlike donks, this is just a theme car for the knicks. I don't even like them but i had the stickers/detail things i found at hobby lobby!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Dec 23 2008, 03:48 AM~12505865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The doors were a pain in the butt to open! It turned out okay tho. Thank you!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm off for 12 days. New project on the bench.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 23 2008, 07:11 AM~12505991
> *This was my layitlow christmas exchange present. I decided to do a 24 hour build and i did. As soon as i opened it i knew what i was going to do with it. make it a theme car. Unlike donks, this is just a theme car for the knicks. I don't even like them but i had the stickers/detail things i found at hobby lobby!
> 
> 
> ...





thats fly homie................. nice work, im lovein the foam finger too


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

That foam finger is killer.. Love it..


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

LOL....that damn finger is the shit man!!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao thanks guys. 

here's what i've gotten done so far...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Dec 24 2008, 01:47 AM~12513295
> *lmao thanks guys.
> 
> here's what i've gotten done so far...
> ...




whats your plan with these kits bro?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 23 2008, 11:54 PM~12513381
> *whats your plan with these kits bro?
> *


One big long caddy clipped dully sitting high in the air is what i'm picturing so far. Got alot of cutting left!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 24 2008, 03:07 AM~12514596
> *NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 x 2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Do i go with a dully bed or reg bed?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm thinking about making the middle window a little smaller. May open the doors on the front and maybe the ext cab? I'm not sure...what do you think?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dually bed :biggrin: and send all the leftover parts to me


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I think i'm going to hold on to these parts! lol nice try tho! 

I got this build coming along nicely but it may be put to the side for a little bit. I got a playstation 3 for christmas from my wife and she also got me this:










































It's a 1953 Packard Clipper. Straight 8 and it runs! 3 on the tree. Missing one peice of trim and has a small dent in the back. That's all thats wrong with it. Needs new carpet and new headliner. Seats are leather and in great shape. I'm excited!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 two nice gift :yes:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SWEET KIRBY


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

new pics


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey homie....I will get your paint out first thing next week....Happy New Year.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Tried these:










Then these:










Then ordered these:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Well between playstation 3 and my real suburban, my vacation has been spent working on this. I gotta go back to work monday :angry: I am happy to have a job tho! 

Here is what i have so far, interior almost done, body still needs some work, bed is almost done too. Suspension is still in the air, got the frame done just need to figure out what i'm doing axle wise and how to get it all up in the air. 

I still need a motor, any ideas?

New pics with my wifes digital camera i bought her for xmas:

Before i found the macro setting:


















After i found the setting:









































Couple playin around pics:


















































Let me know what you think.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin kick ass


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:cheesy: i love those wheels! wanna sell me a set!?! :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie+Jan 3 2009, 02:40 AM~12591733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i will if i have too but i gave you the info!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave: Shes covered in paint from my new air brush. I will post pics tonight. Gotta find the cam! 

Any tips and tricks i can use for using a paint brush? What kind of paint should i buy, ect...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2009, 04:40 AM~12591735
> *:cheesy:  i love those wheels! wanna sell me a set!?!  :cheesy:
> *




i thought you had a set of irocs?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

and that burb and stretched dually are bad ass bro, but whats under the burban suspension wise that is?


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

DAM!!!!!!!!!!HOMIE!!!!!!!
looks good, want to do a four door myself
lovin that dully look!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! 


















new project truck pics in a min.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 6 2009, 11:08 AM~12623093
> *and that burb and stretched dually are bad ass bro, but whats under the tahoe suspension wise that is?
> *


looks like he put parts from a monster truck under there


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Trying to get this one finished up. Still need to do int and a motor, as well as supsension. also made the rear wheels true dullys. cut up the rims but was worth the finished product. theres a pic of my model wall...i dont know where this beast is gonna sit.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

too much lift? i think it is, but what do you think? 









































even tried to make the int look "stock"


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

I like  , lil too much lift tho bout half of that and it would be perfect


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 19 2009, 11:28 PM~12754996
> *I like  , lil too much lift tho bout half of that and it would be perfect
> *


X2


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

x3


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon+Jan 19 2009, 10:28 PM~12754996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate your response. i knew it was to high, just not sure where to put it. I will try half and hopefully thats where she wants to sit. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That monster is lookin' good!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 19 2009, 11:15 PM~12755790
> *That monster is lookin' good!
> *


thanks bro, think i figured out what motor...gonna try a caddy motor in it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

shaved the body lines off
































i need to figure out a way to hinge that.
































the paint im going to use.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wahts that paint called/


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got the amps wired









motor as well









I dont like the way the bmf came out but its under the truck and its my first time.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are a few pictures, no clear coat. 










































Here is the hauler:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got a few pics here...
























This is one of my favorite angles.








I got everything as low as i could on the frame, had to put a little notch in the rear to make it work. I didnt foil the top peice of the rear pumpkin cause its hidden by a brace on the bed..









Thanks for looking, more after this hood situation is fixed.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I got some work done on the trailer!

Here is what i started with...









A pic with the frame on it...









And here's the basic frame...And its hard to tell in the picture cause of the light but right under the desk is one of my dogs guarding...lmao 









Here is where the truck is at so far...waiting on the hood to get it hinged out.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Just trying to see if this helps my pictures any, what do you guys think? Here are a few of my just finished rides too!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I wanted to post up all my pictures from 2007 of my finished builds. Here we go!

1. 








2. 
















3. 
















4. 
















5.
















6. 
















7. 








8. 
















9. 
















10.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

11.
















12.
















13.
















14.
















15.








16.








17.
















18.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is a hopper i finished this year...the car was given to me :thumbsup: and i needed a few parts off of it, so i turned the rest into a hopper!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Just stopping in to update. I havnt done much lately with models. Got a couple finished but nothing special. My wife also finished her first one. I also got my 1:1 1985 Suburban running and driving. So that's where my times been spent. Anyways, heres some pics:

Remember that can of cobalt blue i spent forever looking for? Thank you very much MDK for the hookup!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is my other build just finished tonight and my wifes impala. I have 2 more that are painted just need assembled but am out of ideas for any other cars yet. Still looking for a good gravity feed air brush that isnt too expensive. I want to try shooting nail polish too, found some nice colors that i'd like to use.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Havent shared anything in awhile. Here's some new pics i took yesterday. The camero my wife built. The other's are new builds except some of the 4x4's i just took em out for new pics n a line up. 



















































These are the group pics, next set will be individual cars.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This is my wired and plumbed hilux. i was able to jam a motor in there and i used the right hand drive dash.


















































it does pose but thats just the stance i left on it for display.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

i have posted this one before. 


















Heres a new promo caddy i built. got another one on the bench right now. This is a 75 and the other on the bench is a 76. I NEED 2 HOOD ORNIMENTS! Let me know if you got any. thanks!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This is my wifes camero. I hate this car, we had a shitload of problems with paint but it ended up alright. She will never do a snap kit again she says lol. I think she did real good with it tho. 


































Here's a new blazer i just finished. 


























I have posted this one before but heres a new pic:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a jeep i did alot of custom work on this, i hope you can notice.

























The tailpipe dropped while taking pics.

This is a basic dasiy jeep build.




























I've posted this one before, heres new pics:



















This is another hilux i build.


















And i've posted this before too:


































And i need to thank mdk for that one...he sent me the can of paint to finish the trailer. That helped me out greatly!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

And this is part of a build i'm doing. It's a R/C Clodbuster body. I'm building a replica of my burb.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, i just ran thru all my other topics and added all of my pics here. Sorry bout the mass add...i'm going to start using this topic again. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 6 2009, 09:54 PM~14114832
> *wahts that paint called/
> *


I honestly dont remember, i did that back when i first joined this forum.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Couple new cars done. First is a caddy promo, this is the 1976. 

First try at gold leafing too.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This is a rebuild. I bought it from rick, phatras along time ago. It was a light blue n i dipped n rebuilt it. Everything is hinged and works. I tried alot of new paint stuff on this. Also the doors were a pain to open, the window frame got weak and broke, i had to rebuild it and add a new windsheild. Also made my own license plates.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

some nice builds bro...glad to see you back building again...the gold leafing looks good on the caddy!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks mark!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 8 2009, 06:47 PM~14132338
> *Thanks mark!
> *


anytime bro!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Got some more work done on the soon to be suburban
Its 1/10th scale.









Talk about a barn find, i dont know if i posted these before but i found them when my buddy bought a new house, there is a barn out back behind the pond. I found these 2 models in there on the ground dusty and just like they are.



























































Progress on a van i'm building...









Got a lil done on this too.


















I learned how to make these a well


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ranger looks killer.. I tired to find some old pics of it but couldnt.. 

Cant wait to see ya get the civic done.. I started that back in 2000 or so.. lol..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 9 2009, 05:42 PM~14142283
> *Ranger looks killer.. I tired to find some old pics of it but couldnt..
> 
> Cant wait to see ya get the civic done.. I started that back in 2000 or so.. lol..
> *


Hell yeah, thanks. That van was yours too. I'll have more of that one soon.

I am at a loss on the civic for paint now. Any ideas?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

color for the civic... hmmm.. If I remember right i bought some organic green for it.. 

I just noticed to the green blazer in one of your pics to.. LOL.. That one is from me but i didnt do anything to it.. I bought it like that.. Nice man.. Good to see them getting a new life..


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

The suburban is looking good.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10XtremeSR_@Jun 9 2009, 07:37 PM~14143555
> *The suburban is looking good.
> *


Thanks bro. what are you workin on right now?

I'm going to tear apart my clod for the suburban...i cant buy any other axels and rather drive it then the clod.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN STEPPIN UP ON FAB WORK THERE KIRBY! THEM LIL MODEL BOXES ARE SWEET!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 9 2009, 06:51 PM~14142994
> *color for the civic... hmmm.. If I remember right i bought some organic green for it..
> 
> I just noticed to the green blazer in one of your pics to.. LOL.. That one is from me but i didnt do anything to it.. I bought it like that.. Nice man.. Good to see them getting a new life..
> *


Yeah, that was one of yours too. I bought alot from you back in the day! :biggrin: 

I'm not sure on the organic green, i think it needs something real bright to stand out from the others. I think a solid color or add a stripe of silver? I'm still lost on color, i know the green would look good but i think it needs something more.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jun 9 2009, 07:40 PM~14143598
> *DAMN STEPPIN UP ON FAB WORK THERE KIRBY! THEM LIL MODEL BOXES ARE SWEET!
> *


hell yeah, thanks mark. I do alot of fab work, it just doesnt show too much most of the time. The burb is all me, work-wise. The civic is the work of rick. I bought it like that. 

If you look at my builds, i been adding alot more detail and a lot of fab work. You'll like the van i got coming. Should be done tomorrow. Back to work for me.


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 9 2009, 09:39 PM~14143583
> *Thanks bro. what are you workin on right now?
> 
> I'm going to tear apart my clod for the suburban...i cant buy any other axels and rather drive it then the clod.
> *



I just got one of twinn's 84 gmc dually's off LM. I am trying to save up some money to get the RC4WD axles when they come out. Then I am build it into a 1/24 rock crawler. I am just trying to get some parts for the body (hood grill tailgate ect) and then the next project will be a Suburban in 1/24. I just got to wait a couple months for it to be casted. These are going to be very slow builds. I gots the family that comes first and then all the bills and crap. Sucks to almost loose everything you own because extremly rich people screw up the economy. When I do get play money, then I will be doing a bunch of 1/24 r/c trucks. More dually's, Subs, S10's, Blazers, Dakotas, Rams, ect haha. The dreams I have...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

im with ya on that last part!

I should start with twinns 84 gmc. on my burb. I only have 1 84 GMC thats a single cab kit, i was gonna do it like my 1:1 burb. Who's making a burban body??? That could save me some time.. 

What kind of r/cs are you using? i only have that radline. I am looking into beefing it up now, everyone says start with bearings and then the battery upgrade so far i guess.


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

What you should start off with is the resin 1982 Sub. It should be a great starting point, and if you need to change things it should be easy. R&R casts them. You can order one, or wait till they pop up on evil bay or here rarely.

The r/c's that I am used to working are SSMT's. They are the ones that were sold at Toys R Us years ago. I looked at the radline, but it just seems too much work to get to a good product. With the SSMT, the axles are ready to go, just need to add hobby electronics. But the radline is I guess the newest on the market. I am just going to keep saving my money until the RC4WD ones come out.

The next project for modeling is going to be trying to cast rubber tires from the so real boggers and Iroks.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That'd be sweet. I'll check out R&R and see what i can find. I doubt i can afford one so i'll prolly keep looking for another 84 GMC and build it. Kinda more fun that way. 

The SSMT's are just about impossible to find at a reasonable price, i checked ebay and they wanted 80 bucks for some axels. Forget that. The radline is sweet just as is, but it doesnt crawl too well, gets thru most of the grass just fine. I kill the 4 AAA batterys too quick. I need to get that solved. 

I still havnt looked at the RC4WD ones yet, i need to tho. I hear they should be scale and nice. 

Have you seen anyone change the radline wheels? i'm have not changed mine but would like to put some boggers on it but they seem to out of scale with the chassie.


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah the SSMT's are a bit pricey. I had about 6 of them and sold them for $75 a piece. As far as radlines go, I have no idea. I would check out the forum for radlines and get the correct info.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you know how realistic the swampers look on ssmts vs radline? i was just wondering.


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

Well I know the swampers look great on SSMT axles. To me they look really scale. With Radline the suspension is IFS and that takes away from the scaleness to me.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm on the radline forums now. I'm learning alot. Trained.Monkey built some real nice axels. He should be home tomorrow it says and i'll see what his new ones look like.

I am still workin on my van, got everything done except the decals today...gotta work out a problem. I got an idea on how to fix it, we'll see how it goes! 

If it goes well, i'll be making decals soon.


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

pics? I would love to see the body.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Gimmie about an hour. I am going down to the garage right now to try the 2nd batch of decals. I'll snap some pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

wow. that's some great detail!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks bro. I put a lot of thought into that but only like an hour of work. 

I also looked up that burban. Its 50 bucks. I will save up and try to sell more stuff to get it. 

That should save a lot of build time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking builds man.The photo reduced kit boxes and magazines look awesome.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 10 2009, 05:42 PM~14153906
> *
> 
> 
> ...




awsome detail bro looks good


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Jun 10 2009, 10:53 PM~14156810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys. i have tried to step up my buildin, i feel its showin a lil bit.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice details homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where did you get the boxes?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Jun 11 2009, 07:15 AM~14158712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made em homie.

The shelf, sub box are scratch built. The boxes and magazines i made. :biggrin: 

I did buy 4 or 5 of the boxes a couple years back. I made the rest and duplicated em.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

could u make me some mini model boxes


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice details bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven+Jun 11 2009, 07:18 PM~14165027-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.


I'm waiting on clear to dry and i can wrap this one up. I started another project but am stuck in a paint stage. When all that drys i'll sand it and paint it again...then we'll have some progress of it in here.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 12 2009, 05:52 PM~14175084
> *I could print em, you'd have to build em.
> Thanks bro.
> I'm waiting on clear to dry and i can wrap this one up. I started another project but am stuck in a paint stage. When all that drys i'll sand it and paint it again...then we'll have some progress of it in here.
> *


sounds good


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jun 12 2009, 08:16 PM~14175616
> *sounds good
> *


i pm'd you.


----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)

nice stuff


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cordova 432_@Jun 17 2009, 08:00 PM~14222262
> *nice stuff
> *


Thanks homie, you might like these then.

Here it is almost finished, I NEED TAIL LIGHTS. I will make some if i have too but if you have a set, i'll buy em! 

I scratch built the shelf, sub box, model kit boxes and made my own decals along with scale magazines. And the door works!

Let me know what you think. I love this van.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks pretty cool man.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That van is pretty bad ass!!


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

Great job on this one bro.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 17 2009, 08:09 PM~14223145
> *Thanks homie, you might like these then.
> 
> Here it is almost finished, I NEED TAIL LIGHTS. I will make some if i have too but if you have a set, i'll buy em!
> ...


That's a really cool creation!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Magnificent idea on it van..!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn thats wet...whats the dimensions of those lights? im pretty good at making light lenses...just PM me about it...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good man. I'll have to hit you up on some of those lil kit boxes. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jun 17 2009, 09:46 PM~14223614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime, i owe ya one. I will be trying to get more cars and printing a new batch soon. I'll let you know!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice work on the van. cool idea on the hobby shop decals and model boxes inside. keep it up man, cant wait to see what you have next.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Jun 19 2009, 05:23 PM~14242021
> *nice work on the van.  cool idea on the hobby shop decals and model boxes inside.  keep it up man, cant wait to see what you have next.
> *


Thanks! I like your builds, a lot of custom work there! I just wish I could come up with the frame/set up ideas most of you guys have. 

I went to a hobby shop in tulsa oklahoma this past weekend. Well, I became a fan of jimmie flintstone resins. The price is the big sell for me. A model of his is on the bench and that civic is in color. So those may be the next up. Hopefully I can keep my motivation up. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT VAN IS SICK! Great build bro! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jun 19 2009, 10:06 PM~14244316
> *THAT VAN IS SICK! Great build bro! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you bro!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that van is sick bro, killer work


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 20 2009, 10:38 PM~14250675
> *that van is sick bro, killer work
> *


Hell yeah, thanks! 


Anyone know the best way to clean up the models before you go to a show? I know take a q-tip and windex to the chrome and windows but the paint? just buff it a lil bit? i want to make sure no fingerprints show. I've never been to a show to display before so i never worried about it.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

New pics posted shortly.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Trying to get to a fresh page.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That last post of mine was 359, my post count at that time was 2,359. Pretty cool... :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Finally finished. I love the color. I think it stands out enough. This one will come with me to my first show in july.

What do you guys think? How bout you rick? Did i do okay for what you had imagined 9 years ago? BiggC, told ya you'd see that flocking soon! I been needing it bad! Thanks bro! 


























































































































I'm sorry theres so many pictures guys. I just love my cars tho! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks killer man.. Glad to see it finally finished.. The color looks great on it..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 24 2009, 04:04 PM~14285736
> *Looks killer man.. Glad to see it finally finished.. The color looks great on it..
> *


Thanks rick! I was hoping you would like it. I wanted a color that would stand out and i think i found it.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats sick man!! You and Rick both did a great job!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 24 2009, 05:25 PM~14286505
> *kit is the fujimi civic.. front end and hood scoop is a hasegawa evo, side skirts are scratch built.. the wide body sections are old fender flares from the parts bin.. Figured i would answer your question since I did most of the fab work..
> *


I'll add this here too. Just so everyone knows, rick started the body work. I only had to finish it. The body mods where on it when i bought it, they are listed above. 

I always like to make sure i cover my ass because of all those people who claim other peoples work. I wish people didnt do that but theres always bad apples around. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 24 2009, 05:57 PM~14286776
> *Thats sick man!!  You and Rick both did a great job!!
> *


Thanks biggc! 


I just realized i dont have any glass for the foglights? Anyone know what would work?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This isnt done but i'll post the progress so far. The bed has been fixed and i NEED TAIL LIGHTS. (this seems to be an on going problem with me). This truck is another junker i bought off someone. I had to scratch build all the int. and the windows. My wife made the dash and door panels. :biggrin: The decals i made. 

I only have one light, i need 2 good ones tho.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I am working on this one too. it's a jimmy flintstone resin. I need to get ahold of a black force kit or just the grill and int. The trailer is from another kit i've had built for years. I cut the fenders and raised them up. Then made skirts for it.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

you got a bunch off badass builds homie. i like the for expedition and the f-150 long bed, now those are nice. as for the stepside you are building right now, its coming out pretty badass. the skulls are cool man. keep up the good work


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Truck looks killer.. is the backing on the decals white or clear?? 

On the fog lights.. I didnt even think to keep the lenses sorry.. You can ask around and see if you can score a set form the hasegawa evo.. Best bet would be on a forum more aimed at tuners.. MCM mag and automotiveforums.com would be good places to ask for some..


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdkid+Jun 25 2009, 10:08 PM~14301271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks rick. They are clear. I have both white and clear decal paper tho. 

Okay, i may check there or just attempt to make some. It depends on how much time i got. Thanks for the info tho, i'll look into both of those sites.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Both look good man. Let me look I might have the tail lights for the truck. :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i have the taillights for the f-150 here......


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 26 2009, 10:55 AM~14305871
> *i have the taillights for the f-150 here......
> *


k i need em, thanks bro.

Don't need the tail lights anymore. I do need the evo fog lights tho.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 25 2009, 11:05 PM~14301239
> *This isnt done but i'll post the progress so far. The bed has been fixed and i NEED TAIL LIGHTS. (this seems to be an on going problem with me). This truck is another junker i bought off someone. I had to scratch build all the int. and the windows. My wife made the dash and door panels.  :biggrin:  The decals i made.
> 
> I only have one light, i need 2 good ones tho.
> ...


Damn Kirby, I'm puttin the same rims on the same model. Looks bad as hell.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Kirby pm me, I got some goodies for you!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt sup kirby


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Stayin busy, how you been?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

workin my ass off,tryin to get some things straight,ended up moving to the other side of the county,had alot of shit go down,now im kinda starting all over again...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is a few things that i've been doing. I need to get these models done...I'm going to bmf them right now and try to fix the paint that bleed thru the tape. 

I have a mess in my garage, i have been re-orginizing everything and just not enough room yet. So its hard to build when theres so much that needs to be moved and unpacked more. So its taking me some time but i'm getting there. 



































Here is another R/C project, some of my decals are on it...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

lookin good i like the batman decals


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 08:23 PM~15359603
> *lookin good i like the batman decals
> *


thanks bro!

Just got this foiled and paint fixed...gotta wash it and clear it. 











































In the words of jason and grant on ghost hunters...On to the next! 


oh yeah, darren! Here's what i'm building!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k with ya bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Holy Bat Shit , those are some bad ass projects you got. Im def lovin the batmobile.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 14 2009, 09:52 PM~15360950
> *Holy Bat Shit , those are some bad ass projects you got. Im def lovin the batmobile.
> *


  thanks bro! I'm a batman fan...this rc truck was cheap, i gave 2 dollars for it. lol. anyways this is done now...just wash and clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 25 2009, 11:05 PM~14301239
> *This isnt done but i'll post the progress so far. The bed has been fixed and i NEED TAIL LIGHTS. (this seems to be an on going problem with me). This truck is another junker i bought off someone. I had to scratch build all the int. and the windows. My wife made the dash and door panels.  :biggrin:  The decals i made.
> 
> I only have one light, i need 2 good ones tho.
> ...


like the way this is done !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hey kirby just passsing through...I thought i would stop and take a nap inside your
hobby van...I was sleepy and it was empty so i did not think you would mind?
found some penthouse magazine's in there under some model boxx's 
How come some of the page's are stuck together?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey thanks guys. I appricate your comments! 

hydro, i cant answer that for ya!  :roflmao: 

Here's some progress...they got cleared last night so now i'm letting them dry more...and yes these decals are ones that i have made.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin good homie


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks rollin! :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SWEET BRO!! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 18 2009, 02:44 AM~15391379
> *SWEET BRO!! LOOKING GOOD!
> *


  Thanks D! 

Here's some pics of my pedal car...no plans for it yet.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 18 2009, 01:44 AM~15391379
> *SWEET BRO!! LOOKING GOOD!
> *


x2. Very nice.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Merc is done, pictures in a few.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

49 merc

Interior - Flocked interior, seatbelts, photoetched seatbelt hardware, keys and keyring.

Exterior - Molded skirts, reverse hinge trunk, photoetched license plate frame, Decal license plate, Automotive paint, Pinstripe decals, Custom Grille, Widewhite tires, deep spokes and decal centers, Baremetal foil 

Trunk - Fiberglass sub box, wired subwoofers, air compressor, battery, pinstripe decal

Motor - Wired motor, fuel line, bolts all detailed.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Turned out nice.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 21 2009, 03:17 AM~15420236
> *Turned out nice.
> *


Thank you, this was more work then i've put into a build so far and it still went kind of quick. My fingers are way too big for photoetched stuff! lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SWEET KIRBY!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 21 2009, 03:45 AM~15420260
> *LOOKS SWEET KIRBY!
> *


Hell yeah, thanks bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 21 2009, 05:45 AM~15420260
> *LOOKS SWEET KIRBY!
> *



x~2 :biggrin: 

nice work on thar merc bro. looks real good!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 21 2009, 05:54 AM~15420453
> *x~2  :biggrin:
> 
> nice work on thar merc bro. looks real good!
> *


thanks!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya..nice murcury bro..i like them I.C.P wheel centers bro :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 21 2009, 03:58 PM~15425012
> *hellz ya..nice murcury bro..i like them I.C.P wheel centers bro :cheesy:
> *


Thanks, they look good. I don't know why but i put em on the rears too which you cant see lol


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Next!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Kirby, nice Merc..............Hatchetman KO's, very nice touch.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

merc came out nice kirby i like ur next project as well


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 25 2009, 09:05 PM~14301239
> *This isnt done but i'll post the progress so far. The bed has been fixed and i NEED TAIL LIGHTS. (this seems to be an on going problem with me). This truck is another junker i bought off someone. I had to scratch build all the int. and the windows. My wife made the dash and door panels.  :biggrin:  The decals i made.
> 
> I only have one light, i need 2 good ones tho.
> ...





looks killer bro...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 21 2009, 02:08 AM~15420231
> *49 merc
> 
> Interior - Flocked interior, seatbelts, photoetched seatbelt hardware, keys and keyring.
> ...




im diggin the colors im buildin the same car.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Car turned out killer bro. I like the knockoffs too!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's what i've been working on the past couple of months. 

1/10th scale, all fabbed up. bumpers, mirrors, back half of body, grille, ect.










































and of course this is in the garage, been working on it too.










And our christmas light display..next year is computer animation. 


























And our pup when we got her right before thanksgiving. 

















So as you can see i didn't give up on modeling...just been swamped with other projects. 
1/25th scale. will run...all fabbed up, same as the other one.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn.  Some cool stuff in here kirby.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 12 2010, 10:18 AM~16264986
> *Damn.      Some cool stuff in here kirby.
> *




x2!!! Its good to see back on here. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick! Nice stuff you got goin!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: wow! 1:10th scale burban is looking sweet bro! i'm on my burban too  1/16th of course


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah, thanks everyone. 

Mr. 1/16th - I did pick the 1/10th scale so i could make it a r/c trail rig. I will eventually build a trailer and a chris craft boat (rc of course) to pull behind it. I have some 1/2 x 1/2 steel squre tubing that i am going to attempt to heat and bend, then cut in half for my frame rails. Its been fun but probably well over 20 hours in work on the body alone. I could have done a better job on the foiling and such but its gonna get banged up being an r/c. 

The 1/24th is an r/c too with an alum. flat chassie but will be made more scale when i get some real axles for it. The leaf spring set-up is great though, right now i'm having steering issues but that will be worked out soon.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I......hate.....sanding.....lmao 

who wants to create a mini electric sander?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Just a bump so i remember to upload pictures tomorrow. Just finished 2 rides with trailers and a jeep. Useless post without pics but as i said, its to remind me.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I have been fighting with my local hobbytown usa to get supplies for me instock but they never do. Now they are phasing out nitro supplies...they dont even have fuel in stock. So hopefully i can find some good deals online for the items i need and i will be popping out some more builds. And now the pics:

Flintstone resin...all parts cept body are from the parts bin.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This hotrod has alot of photoetch and detail parts i've never used before, came out alright.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

This jeep i built in the past 2 days. Picked up the wheels/tires awhile back and knew they would look good on this jeep. Found the paint the other day and said, yup that's the color the jeep needs to be. I still have a few detail things to do to it before i shelf it.


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

nice models


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

nice


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Those wheels do look good ! I seen them at are local HOBBY TOWN in chrome also ! I thought about snagging a set ! The jeep looks nice and the t-bucket has to be the best i seen from you ! Nice detail and clean finish ! Keep building your getting better !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2010, 06:45 PM~16432503
> *Those  wheels  do  look  good  !  I  seen  them  at  are    local  HOBBY  TOWN  in  chrome    also !  I thought  about  snagging  a  set  !  The    jeep  looks    nice  and  the  t-bucket  has  to  be the  best  i  seen  from  you  !  Nice  detail  and  clean  finish !  Keep  building    your  getting  better !
> *


Thanks dave. I may use some in the future again. They are nice for a mudder and the right scale. I think they match the paint pretty good but I would like to try the chrome as well. And for 8 bucks you can't beat the price. 

I been trying to continue building new things. Maybe a crawler next? All scratch built? We'll see!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Jeeps getting redone now. Will update tonight.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

JEEPS GETTING REDONE??? WHAT WAS WRONG WITH IT? IT LOOKED GOOD TO ME. EVERYTHINGS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO! NICE WORK.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 27 2010, 11:48 PM~16436327
> *JEEPS GETTING REDONE??? WHAT WAS WRONG WITH IT? IT LOOKED GOOD TO ME. EVERYTHINGS LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO! NICE WORK.
> *


Just didnt have it finished. I didn't like the fuel tanks on the back and it needed a top. Pics coming in a second.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is a 1:10th scale tamiya blackfoot (original) body that i painted. I am painting the chassie and will shelf it when she is done and runs.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

And the jeep is done.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I just finished a mcdonalds 32 ford. Pics tomorrow! I hope i can keep poppin these out! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Heres the pup, shes getting big. 










The 32 ford:










































































And today we got some snow. Here's our other dog in the snow.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

aw no comments! more pictures of new stuff tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Great work bro!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you low! 

Here's some new stuff: 

Here is the rc blackfoot truck finished


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Ford mini-blackfoot


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are pics of both


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Sneek Peek

















Random pics


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Comon guys! I build more then just lowriders! I got 3 lowriders on the bench right now! Gimmie some feedback on these!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn Kirby, I thought Blackfoot was a model body on an RC frame til I seen mini Blackfoot next to it. And the Burb is lookin good.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 3 2010, 07:41 AM~16497586
> *Damn Kirby, I thought Blackfoot was a model body on an RC frame til I seen mini Blackfoot next to it. And the Burb is lookin good.
> *


Thanks bro! I still have alot of little detail items to put on that one but in due time. I got alot going on, another build almost done...4 started still working on them. We'll see what i can do tonight! 

I got a package from mark today....ohhhh yeah. Ya'll dont even want to know whats in my mind for that box. I will try to start those projects tonight too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

My chevy silverado truck un-built collection! :0


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 4 2010, 04:15 AM~16508385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, now I'm gonna try another grille, but leave that center bar like this one. Thanks for the idea Kirby.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 4 2010, 07:56 AM~16508922
> *Ok, now I'm gonna try another grille, but leave that center bar like this one. Thanks for the idea Kirby.
> *


No problem bro. Want to see the way it looks now? I'll upload the pics in a second.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 4 2010, 05:55 PM~16513391
> *No problem bro. Want to see the way it looks now? I'll upload the pics in a second.
> *


 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is the grille now. 










Finished this ford monster truck/mud truck/ whatever. Its built from the left over parts of 3 kits. Almost complete i guess?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

That grille is badass. Is that PE or scratch built? That Ford is sick too.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 4 2010, 05:09 PM~16513547
> *That grille is badass. Is that PE or scratch built? That Ford is sick too.
> *


Thanks and its model car garage PE.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 4 2010, 01:15 AM~16508385
> *My chevy silverado truck un-built collection!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice lot bro. Looks like u were (or are) buildin a replica of the van halen sliverado :0 ???? or something along those lines :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 4 2010, 05:42 PM~16513897
> *nice lot bro. Looks like u were (or are) buildin a replica of the van halen sliverado  :0 ???? or something along those lines  :biggrin:
> *


pics?? i have not seen that one! This just got painted white tonight but as i was painting it it jumpped off the board!! fell so now when it drys it gets dipped...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

man i want that suburban. nice work too.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice collection of chevies.... heres the van hauler frame dragger was talkin about it was just restored after sitting for a number of years
http://www.vhnd.com/2009/08/13/the-return-of-the-van-hauler/


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Keeping up with progress....










































































































































Projects


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 5 2010, 08:54 AM~16519918
> *nice collection of chevies.... heres the van hauler frame dragger was talkin about it was just restored after sitting for a number of years
> http://www.vhnd.com/2009/08/13/the-return-of-the-van-hauler/
> *


DAMN, where the hell have I been? I didn't even know Boyd Coddington died. It's good to see they got the Hauler back out and restored it though. It definatly is a piece of history.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

lovin the burban! :cheesy: 

the caprice is preaty nice too! i like the mural on the rocker!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Suburban looks good and that glasshouse is really clean bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Feb 9 2010, 09:09 AM~16558596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks james!


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 2 2010, 04:15 PM~16491228
> *Ford mini-blackfoot
> 
> 
> ...


i like the foil on the tailgate :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

The burb is coming along i got the rear connected by some shackles and springs i made up. Still need to do the front but i was able to get it running...not bad. 

The wheels are hummer and the tires are chisel so they are working okay.

Just a quick update. Still sick so this is on hold for now. Hopefully this flu will pass quick.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the burbs look good


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks chris. I been putting alot of work into these. That boat frame is alum and i used a propane torch with some alum rods to "weld" "braze" or "solder" it whatever you want to call it. It holds pretty strong, i need to see if i can paint aluminum, if so it'll be white. 

A guy on another forum suggested the name "Smugglers Run" for the boat...i believe that's what i'll go with.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The burb is lookin sick bro. Nice big ass boat you got pullin behind.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Feb 23 2010, 01:01 AM~16697190
> *The burb is coming along i got the rear connected by some shackles and springs i made up. Still need to do the front but i was able to get it running...not bad.
> 
> The wheels are hummer and the tires are chisel so they are working okay.
> ...


is the suburban rc? just wondering you said u was able to get it runnin


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 24 2010, 08:14 AM~16709618
> *is the suburban rc? just wondering you said u was able to get it runnin
> *


Yeah all custom built frame rails/leafs/shackles...body...the list goes on. 

I drove it today for the first time...it ran real good but i need a new ESC with reverse, i have 2 and they are only forword speed controllers.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are the wheels for the trailer, still working out how to connect them.









Here is what i've gotten done on the trailer, i need to clean up all the "welds" and the front "ball hitch" needs to be shortened and bring the plastic closer to the metal.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS BAD ASS KIRBY!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Made a roof rack tonight. I need to make up my bungie cords and some other goodies for it. Thinking about ordering the proline light bar to add to the front. I still need to clean this up and paint it black. I also have some items to put on it, a bike, skateboard, camping bags ect...I am needing a cooler though and i dont want to spend 16 bucks on the proline set. Any suggestions?

Another question, what do you guys use to clean up aluminum and solder? I need a good attachment for my dremel. I can use a file but it takes forever.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS LOOKIN COOL BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Not much has been done on the suburban or boat for a while. I need someone to help me make a trailer hitch for the back of the truck. I made a flimsy one for mock up and it didnt work long lol.

I also flipped the suburban and it cracked the body, so i need to fix that up. I knew it would be a weak point, just didnt know when it would cause a problem.

I need some suggestions on the shackles...i dont feel they are "loose" enough. they go freely back and forth i just cant seem to get them to let it flex easy. Maybe the springs need to be broken in more? 

Here are some pics and video:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Everything is just in place for test runs. I will get it all cleaned up more. The boat trailer needs lights and clearcoat along with a new axle set up...i need ideas for that. I have full lights, brake, headlight, turn signals, reverse lights, underbody blue glow and roof lights. I am needing some better tires, i dont like how these squat in the back. I also have to glue on the side mirrors and rear taillight cover they fell off. Any ideas on what tires to replace these chisels with?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats cool but sucx u cracked the body


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I know i was pissed...its an easy fix tho. I just wont be able to fill that paint crack too well. I am going to try tho.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Just checking in...I'm still around. I haven't been on the computer much. I been working on my house, its close to done. I'm in school full time now, I'll get back to building this winter i hope. I bought another 1:1 last month. Its a 93 GMC, static drop, 18's, 90's style lol, 350 ceramic headers and flowmasters, already c-notched. I'll be updating it and bagging it. I bought new seats today and I'm still looking for tubular A-arms and a bag set up along with some 20's or 22's. Hope everyone's doing good. If you got any suggestions on where to find stuff for my truck or you have something, let me know...

I fixed the roll pan, need to pound out 2 dents and get paint fixed. The tires rub at any little dip in the road. Fenders are already rolled. I had to have 4 buckets of dirt hauled in to fill a 1 to 2 inch gap at the end of my driveway, i scraped 4 big ass gouges out of the road pulling in the first day.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice find on that truck Kirby. Do it up bro. :thumbsup:


----------

